# GoPro Hero 3 Screen Not Turning On



## blackcat1221 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello Gentleman,

So to start thank you for your help in advance. I'm here looking for some way to troubleshoot and determine what is causing my GoPro Hero 3 screen to not work. I can confirm the unit has power because the light comes on.

I've had it since August, so roughly six months.

Thanks again.

J


----------

